# "a trabalho" (ao trabalho?)



## antakarana

Hola!
Hace pocos meses que comencé a estudiar portugués y me enseñaron que para decir "voy al trabajo" podía utilizar "pro trabalho" o "à trabalho". Quisiera saber por qué razón se utiliza "*à trabalho*" y no "ao trabalho" (a + o). Muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

¡Bienvenido! 

Ir ao trabalho = ir para o trabalho (ir trabalhar)

a trabalho = o motivo pelo qual alguém foi a determinado lugar (por exemplo).
_Estou aqui a trabalho e não de férias._


----------



## vf2000

Hola.
Quería dejar aquí esta información que seguro puede ayudar a otras personas, incluso a brasileros:
NUNCA se debe escribir "*à*" antes de una palabra masculina o antes de un verbo.

Espero haber ayudado en algo,
AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

à = a+a:   contracción de preposición y artículo femenino
ao = a+o   contracción de preposición y artículo masculino


----------



## englishmania

Não se utiliza "à trabalho".  Há trabalho = Há trabalho/Temos trabalho a/para fazer.

Como disse a Vanda, _Estou aqui a trabalho_.

_Vou para o trabalho._  = Vou para o meu local de trabalho.

_Regressei ao trabalho._ =Voltei a trabalhar depois das férias.

_Hoje faltei ao trabalho._ = Hoje não fui trabalhar.

_Ao trabalho!_  = Vamos lá começar a fazer qualquer coisa/trabalhar!


----------



## antakarana

Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones!

Disculpen que no hable en portugués, pero aún no domino el idioma para hacerme entender claramente. 
Redondeando el tema y para cerrar, cuando utilizo "a" por ejemplo en:
"Estou em Buenos Aires a trabalho" (o "a negocios")

1) "a" no es aquí contracción de preposición + artículo -como yo creía- (¿es entonces preposición pura? ...como en castellano decimos "por trabajo"...)

2) "a" *no lleva acento* en este caso -como yo creía, y como he visto en varias páginas de internet, seguramente con errores de ortografía-.

Les agradecería que me confirmen si estos dos puntos son tal como los he interpretado, y nuevamente les agradezco su generosidad al compartir sus conocimientos.

Saludos!


----------



## englishmania

antakarana said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones!
> 
> Disculpen que no hable en portugués, pero aún no domino el idioma para hacerme entender claramente.
> Redondeando el tema y para cerrar, cuando utilizo "a" por ejemplo en:
> "Estou em Buenos Aires a trabalho" (o "a negocios")
> 
> 1) "a" no es aquí contracción de preposición + artículo -como yo creía- (¿es entonces preposición pura? ...como en castellano decimos "por trabajo"...)
> 
> 2) "a" *no lleva acento* en este caso -como yo creía, y como he visto en varias páginas de internet, seguramente con errores de ortografía-.
> 
> Les agradecería que me confirmen si estos dos puntos son tal como los he interpretado, y nuevamente les agradezco su generosidad al compartir sus conocimientos.
> 
> Saludos!




Agora que falas nisso, usa-se (também/senão mais?) "Vim/Estou cá em trabalho".
"Vim em negócios", "Fiz uma viagem de negócios", "Estou cá por motivos profissionais"


1) 2) si


----------



## vf2000

englishmania said:


> "Vim/Estou cá em  *a * trabalho".
> 
> "Vim em  *a * negócios",
> 
> "Fiz uma viagem de negócios",
> 
> "Estou cá por motivos profissionais"


----------



## Carfer

Eu diria que em Portugal, o habitual é _'vir *em* trabalho'_ ou _'vir *em* negócios', _da mesma forma que também dizemos_ 'venho *na (em+a)* qualidade de...', 'venho *em* representação de...' . 'Vir *a* trabalho'_ ou _'vir *a *negócios' _são formas de dizer raras por cá, tanto quanto me diz a experiência. No entanto, dizemos _'vir *à* procura/cata de..._', mas predominantemente _'vir *em* busca de..._'.


----------



## englishmania

Obrigada pela confirmação, Carfer. É que, de tanto dizer as frases em voz alta, já quase nem sabia o que era comum por cá (terras lusitanas)  .


----------



## vemcaluisa

No Brasil a preposição EM não tem uso nesse contexto.
antakarana, está correto tuas afirmações.
(também não te respondo em espanhol pelo mesmo motivo  )


----------



## englishmania

Antakarana, neste caso, tens de ter em conta a variante do português que queres -  se a europeia (Portugal) se a do Brasil.


----------



## antakarana

Meus Amigos:
O que eu estou estudando é o português do Brasil.
Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas!
Todas elas foram interessantes e útiles pra mim!


----------

